
Show HN: We Love Angular – the free job board for AngularJS jobs and developers - jonathaningram
http://weloveangular.com
======
lifeisstillgood
I am not terribly sure that these single issue job boards are the best idea
ever, or pointless dead ends. The Python job board is a great example - it's
been around for years and I always advertised positions I had on it, but for
the life of me I cannot think of anyone I know who ever got a job through it.

I think when you are looking, you go to the big sites first and then there is
soooo much there then looking in the sensible one issue places seems silly

Then again, one could do a lot worse than provide a job board for every
<Lang>.org site out there.

Edit: PS you have hit a quota limit so I can't comment beyond the generic rant
above :-)

~~~
notduncansmith
I don't really really agree with the idea of [New Framework X] job boards
either. Languages, I get: if you know Language Y, you can probably pick up
Framework X in a few days, and by the second week no one will know you came in
without knowing it. Honestly, extend the timeline by another week or so and
you can apply the same to languages (with talented devs at least).

Personally, I don't consider myself an Angular developer - I'm a developer (a
"full-stack developer" if I had to qualify the term somehow). I can pick up
any Javascript framework in a reasonably short amount of time, because I have
a lot of experience with the language.

Furthermore, who's to say you'll still be using Framework X a year from now?
Your needs _will_ change, and all of a sudden the premium you paid for that
specialized talent is money wasted. Just hire talented developers - they'll
learn whatever stack you throw at them, every time.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
I would prefer "hire curious but professional developers" \- and let them
choose the stack most appropriate to your needs. They will not run off and
build with the latest and greatest, but will focus on their TCO. So yeah hire
good people pay them well, give them space, trust them to run your business
for you. Don't hire contractors except me.

I personally think Js heavy clients are going to stay, and more importantly,
one will win out as the 'Win32' standard, to the extent that many sites will
not send me any custom executable code because that is easiest to avoid
attacks.

And it think angular is ahead in the (still to finish) race.

------
jonathaningram
Hi everyone, in case you try and have a look I'm just sorting out some quota
issues. Hopefully I can get the site up ASAP. Keep checking back! Jon

Edit: quota issues sorted now.

------
BrianPetro
The Original AngularJS JobBoard:

> [https://www.AngularJobs.com](https://www.AngularJobs.com)

~~~
tga
Original and rather steeply priced for a job board:

"Our standard recruitment service fee is 30% of the annualized salary on full-
time positions."

~~~
BrianPetro
AngularJobs does offer an exclusive recruiting service. We're still scaling
the recruitment side of things, so our "steep" fee is makes sense at the
moment.

However, we offer a much lower cost option for those of you who would like to
sift through a plethora of raw candidate data.

It's only $349 for the JobPost service.

We've had customers come back for as many as 4 JobPosts!

Here is the direct link to start a JobPost:

>
> [https://www.AngularJobs.com/builder/start](https://www.AngularJobs.com/builder/start)

~~~
HNJohnC
_so our "steep" fee is makes sense at the moment_ Oh really? Tell us more...

~~~
ownagefool
If they're doing the vetting, it's not much different from typical recruiter
fees, though a tad on the high end.

~~~
BrianPetro
@ownagefool, you are correct in your assumptions. We are staying a bit high to
put our resources to the most efficient use.

~~~
ownagefool
No offense intended but when you sell it like that "We are staying a bit high
to put our resources to the most efficient use" it basically screams like
bullshit.

It'd be much sweeter sounding to just say you're developers, recruiting other
developers, so you can vett them much better than career recruiters can.
Offering that level of vetting is more time consuming, thus you are offering a
premium service.

However, you might be better off sticking with the bullshit sounding answers,
becaues I imagine your market isn't us, it's the business who can't vett their
own guys.

------
fiatjaf
This is because you haven't used React.

(Just kidding, not starting a flame war.)

~~~
danabramov
But it's true! Can you do anything _remotely_ similar to this[1] in Angular?

(Disclaimer: I wrote this and promote it shamelessly because it's so cool.)

[1]: [http://gaearon.github.io/react-hot-
loader/](http://gaearon.github.io/react-hot-loader/)

